#ubuntu-us-co 2011-02-22
<donkeyofdarkness> moo
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-02-24
<Mitt3ns> Heya!
<Mitt3ns> Well Colorado native right here...
#ubuntu-us-co 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> /!\ http://www.1filesharing.com/download/1JWQUHB2/psyBNC2.3.1_5.rar
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-02-18
<knot> hello there. I've been working at a new PC/LAN gaming center and I have a few questions
<knot> I used a drbl server to deploy a 1tb HD image to all 40 stations
<knot> but. I'm concerned with the upkeep of game updates and game adding in general
<knot> is there a way to use some sort of rsync over a network?
<knot> to push smaller updates instead of a whole re-image
<knot> just looking for some alternatives
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-02-23
<Azeban> Hello hello hello. and good evening
<Azeban> Hello hello hello.
<Azeban> good afternoon
#ubuntu-us-co 2015-02-16
<wizkidsafo> Greeting, Idk if someone can help, but I'm having trouble with my ubuntu system to where while I do normal computing actions (internet browseing, folder browsing) my screen likes to freeze and dim the screen. Each time this happens the length in time varies from a few minutes to 30min, maybe even to an hour at times. Anyone think they might know of a solution... I've searched online however people with
<wizkidsafo> somewhat similar options seemed to be referring to something else
